# A Bf-109 model to be proud of



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Last week I posted some images of my build of the classic old Monogram Bf-109 E. Today I have pics of my just completed Airfix 1/48th 109 E4 flown by Adolf Galland. This is the bird he flew in the summer of 1940 at the peak of the Luftwaffe's dominance of the skies over Europe. During this phase of the war the ground crews kept their charges in immaculate condition thus no heavy weathering.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice. The new Airfix kit is pretty well done and inexpensive. Aside from the prop and incorrect canopy framing its one of the better E kits on the market.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a beauty!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Sweet!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Very impressive.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Very nice!


----------

